# Has anyone ever smoked a while Cauliflower?



## daddyzaring

I found some cauliflower on sale, and was thinking of maybe smoking a couple of whole ones.  Has anyone else tried this, and/or have any tips?


----------



## reichl

I remember Wutang smoked cauliflower a while back.  You may want to check out his posts.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80424


----------



## daddyzaring

I was thinking more  of smoking the whole thing, in one piece.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

Never thought about smoking a cauliflower, but If i were going to do it I think I would douse it in olive oil and shake a good amount of your favorite rub on it.  I'm picturing some kind of spicy dipping sauce.  Give it a shot and let us know...


----------



## jirodriguez

Never done whole, but cut up comes out great. If you leave it whole I would maybe make a marinade for it to sit in for about 30 minutes before it goes on the smoker. Then brush it with more marinade as it smokes. That way the flavors will get all down inside of it and not jus the outer layers. I bet zesty itilian dressing would work great!


----------



## athabaskar

I'm thinking you could gently core it and do something similar to this smoked cabbage:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=cabbage

I haven't done one yet but it is a list item. I wouldn't think you would want to fully close the foil and steam it. Cauliflower is a lot more delicate than cabbage.


----------



## jirodriguez

I'm not sure that coring it would work.... the cauliflower structure is not tightly wrapped like the cabbage. If you core it a little bit the liquids will just stay in the hole and not distribute, if you core it a lot the whole thing falls appart.

..... course I could be wrong.... just ask my wife! LOL


----------



## captmoby

Try this:
Slightly core the whole head and boil untill just tender. Keep it in one piece.
Cover the head good with a mix of 2C Miracle Whip 1/4C mustard and cyanne to taste. I try to press the mix into the head even pressing some up from the bottom. 
Put the whole thing into a oven prof dish.
Mound about 1-2 cups of shredded cheddar over the top.
Smoke it until the cheese has melted down around the head.
Cut it in wedeges like a pie. 
Eat
It looks as good as it tastes.

Jim


----------

